# Western Flyer “Coventry Flyer” 3 speed



## Drosentreter (Jul 15, 2022)

Very good condition 3 speed bike, needs a good polish. Sturmey Archer 3 speed shifts great with neat twist-grip shifter, rideable tires. The paint will not unfade, but will come back to a gloss. Mechanically sound and rideable(I have adjusted the stem down into the fork since purchasing). I’d love to keep it, but I need to make room, and funds for a bike I can’t live without. Ask questions if you’ve got them, I will get more pictures if you ask. Buyer pays shipping, if the money is there I may be willing to part.
Make an offer, worst I can say is no. Thank you, Dane.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 25, 2022)

Someone kick this off…


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 13, 2022)

Still available…


----------

